# Waiting for Surgery



## Tony H

Its been decided I'm having surgery  ,I'm waiting for my consultant surgeon to confirm the details and the timing  , I'm going to use this thread to journal my journey if that's ok .


----------



## ronroush7

Sending support and prayers


----------



## Honey

Hi Tony H,  I hope all goes well for you and you feel better, and stronger soon.  Love and prayers.  Best wishes for surgery.
:rosette1:anda-wave-t::rosette1:


----------



## Tony H

Thanks honey and Ron , hope the surgeon show up early tomorrow ,
Thought I would see him today ,funny enough is that I'm feeling a good bit better today and I gained a kilo back in weight .


----------



## Honey

Hi there, best wishes .  I will be thinking of you.  I am off myself tomorrow to speak to my Consultant re going back on Humira injections : not keen, but no other choice.
Let us know how you are when you feel up to being back online. Love and prayers
:rosette1::lol::rosette1:.


----------



## Tony H

Honey said:


> Hi there, best wishes .  I will be thinking of you.  I am off myself tomorrow to speak to my Consultant re going back on Humira injections : not keen, but no other choice.
> 
> Let us know how you are when you feel up to being back online. Love and prayers
> 
> :rosette1::lol::rosette1:.




Best of luck with the doc and the humira tomorrow


----------



## Honey

Hi there, best wishes and all the best for today. 
 :sun::getwell:


----------



## jcashen87

I am going to be getting my first surgery ever soon. I had my second scope yesterday after being diagnosed in August after 6 years of pain and being told I had IBS. They still couldn't get past my bad stricture in my transverse colon. So it has got to come out, I met with my surgeon a couple months ago and now my GI is going to be talking to him today to set up my surgery.

I wish you all the luck and I am using a thread to journal my experiences in this part of the forum also. It makes me feel a lot better to be able to come here and read people going through the same things and see that this is not far out of the norm. Thanks for posting here and being part of this great community.


----------



## Tony H

another update ,the Colorectal surgeon in the hospital im in at the moment has a long waiting list so my gi has managed to get a surgeon in st james hospital (Mr Paul Mc Cormack) to do my surgery early next week , should be moved over the weekend for surgery early next week .
I could have had the surgery with a general surgeon but the colorectal surgeon will use keyhole surgery which will help recovery time .


----------



## Honey

Hi there, 
 sorry about the delay but as you say, an easier recovery period from keyhole surgery. I hope you have a comfortable weekend and all goes well for you.  Best wishes.    
:rosette1:anda-wave-t::rosette1:


----------



## jcashen87

I am having mine done laparoscopically with a colorectal surgeon as well. Sounds like that is a blessing for both of us. Recovery time, etc.


----------



## Tony H

all the best with your surgery jcashen87 , i just so glad that I have a rough date now , the waiting for definite answers is the worst for me , im so lucky to have such a good GI , it makes all the difference.


----------



## ronroush7

jcashen87 said:


> I am going to be getting my first surgery ever soon. I had my second scope yesterday after being diagnosed in August after 6 years of pain and being told I had IBS. They still couldn't get past my bad stricture in my transverse colon. So it has got to come out, I met with my surgeon a couple months ago and now my GI is going to be talking to him today to set up my surgery.
> 
> I wish you all the luck and I am using a thread to journal my experiences in this part of the forum also. It makes me feel a lot better to be able to come here and read people going through the same things and see that this is not far out of the norm. Thanks for posting here and being part of this great community.


Wishing you the best with your upcoming surgery.


----------



## Layla

I too had keyhole surgery, worth waiting for!

Good luck with it all. 

Did you ever get your second remi infusion? I finally got mine yesterday, a week late, but better late than never!


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Good luck with the surgery.  I had laparoscopic and recovered well.  I would say that it took a while though before my tummy stopped hurting/aching when I lifted something or stretched too much.  Even now 4 years on I get the odd twinge if I overdo it but for the first time in 48 years that I have ever had to have major surgery, it was nowhere as bad as I thought or expected it to be.  I even came off my pain pump within 24 hours!

Take care.


----------



## Tony H

CeeCeeGo said:


> Good luck with the surgery.  I had laparoscopic and recovered well.  I would say that it took a while though before my tummy stopped hurting/aching when I lifted something or stretched too much.  Even now 4 years on I get the odd twinge if I overdo it but for the first time in 48 years that I have ever had to have major surgery, it was nowhere as bad as I thought or expected it to be.  I even came off my pain pump within 24 hours!
> 
> Take care.


thanks for that CeeCeeGO , thats really reassuring to know esp the part about the pain pump


----------



## Tony H

Layla said:


> I too had keyhole surgery, worth waiting for!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get your second remi infusion? I finally got mine yesterday, a week late, but better late than never!




Hi Layla I did get the second infusion of remicade but very little effect , I think there was really too much damage , I managed over 30 years without so I reason I had a good run ,
Really hope it does well for you 
 Tony


----------



## Tony H

On the way to Dublin , should know later today when it's happening


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi Tony

Keep us up to date when you can.  I hope everything goes well in the 'Fair City'!

Take care :ghug:


----------



## Tony H

SURGERY tomorrow at lunchtime ,in bed listening to al the most upbeat music I can think of [emoji322][emoji41]


----------



## Tony H

Well I had a successful surgery yesterday , still a lot of soreness but the MEDS are keeping the pain at bay .


----------



## ronroush7

Tony H said:


> Well I had a successful surgery yesterday , still a lot of soreness but the MEDS are keeping the pain at bay .


Glad the surgery was successful.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## CeeCeeGo

I'm so pleased it went well.  Look after yourself Tony and if your surgeon is anything like mine - all he kept asking me everyday was 'had I done a poo?'.

Well done you! :dusty:


----------



## Tony H

well its been over 24 hours since the surgery and so far so good , pain meds working well and not hitting the button as much , my new pouch is starting to fill oo:  , and just now vented a little , have to think of a name soon , 
movement is still awkward but apart from that nothing too bad .


----------



## EmmaLou

I'm glad the surgery went well and that the stoma is working. Definitely think of a name for it. Mine is Edmund after Edmund Blackadder. He won't be with me forever, but personalising it made me much more accepting of it. 

 How is your recovery going? Are you receiving good care?


----------



## Tony H

Receiving great care but there was a  mix up with the pain MEDS so I had no pain MEDS apart from paracetamol  from  midday until 11pm , 
Then I finally got a dose of oxy and had a good nights rest


----------



## EmmaLou

I'm glad you're back on some decent pain meds. I had my op on the Monday and on the Wednesday my canula started leaking so the lovely morphine was running down my arm. When the doctors came for their rounds one of them touched my abdomen and I damn near kicked him in the gonads in a reaction to the pain! Getting decent pain relief is really important. 

 Any news of when you'll be discharged?


----------



## Tony H

Had a bit of a setback since Thursday 
Everything was going well up to Thursday evening then the stoma seemed to get blocked 
I had nausea vomiting and serious pain ,
Went into surgery again last night and they seem to be on the right track again 
Has this happened to anyone else .


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi Tony
Sorry to hear you have had a bit of a setback but glad that they seem to have gotten on top of it.  What was the second surgery for?
Take care.


----------



## Layla

I've been away a few days and missed that you've had your op and now a second one! Oh dear, I sure hope that was it for the next wee while, fingers crossed for you!

Hope you're on the up from here and home soon:highfive:


----------



## ronroush7

Amen


----------



## Tony H

And the latest news is that I have developed c-diff ,hopefully with the right treatment it will soon be sorted


----------



## ronroush7

Tony H said:


> And the latest news is that I have developed c-diff ,hopefully with the right treatment it will soon be sorted


I am getting tested for c diff


----------



## Tony H

Hope your test gets you more info as well  Ron ,it really has thrown me back in my recovery ,
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ronroush7

You too


----------



## Tony H

ronroush7 said:


> You too




Thanks Ron really bad at the moment  ,I'm between crying and wanting to just give  up ,thank front the support  ,you are always around giving support and ai really do appreciate it


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi Tony
Sorry to hear about the c-diff.  Hopefully now they know, they will get on top of it quickly and you will start to feel better.
I can imagine that it must feel pretty awful at the moment.  I know when I have a setback, I feel very sorry for myself and all I want to do is shut the world away.  There are people that care for you and you will come through this one step at a time.
Take care.  My bestest wishes are with you.
Carol


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi Ron
You take care also!


----------



## Honey

Hi Tony H,   I hope you are doing well now and recovering from surgery.  Wishing you well again soon.  Best wishes
.:rosette1::getwell::rosette1:


----------



## EmmaLou

Warm thoughts from Nottingham. 

 Hope they've managed to get on top of the C-Diff and that you're starting to feel better.


----------



## ronroush7

CeeCeeGo said:


> Hi Ron
> You take care also!


Thanks


----------



## If*

Hi, hang in there Tony (gentle hug) ~ i am so sorry you are having a rough time. I have had some really rough ops and know that it feels overwhelming put lightly. I am going to look forward to your post when you are euphoric, healed, and thriving (I hope you can hold this image too). I know you have many around the world sending good vibes, praying for your pain and any difficulties to leave with a speedy recover to good health. 

My warmest thoughts and prayers,
Be well, God bless


----------



## ronroush7

Amen


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi Tony 
Let us all know how you are when you get a minute.
Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## ronroush7

CeeCeeGo said:


> Hi Tony
> Let us all know how you are when you get a minute.
> Sending you lots of hugs


Agree


----------



## Tony H

Today has been a lot better , all my tubes out bar a central line on which I'm getting my last bag of TPN 
I had some food today as well cereal
 bowl of soup 
some chicken 
and a yogurt and kept them all down  
Overall a good day 
Thanks for all the support I really appreciate it 

Tony


----------



## Tony H

If* said:


> Hi, hang in there Tony (gentle hug) ~ i am so sorry you are having a rough time. I have had some really rough ops and know that it feels overwhelming put lightly. I am going to look forward to your post when you are euphoric, healed, and thriving (I hope you can hold this image too). I know you have many around the world sending good vibes, praying for your pain and any difficulties to leave with a speedy recover to good health.
> 
> 
> 
> My warmest thoughts and prayers,
> 
> Be well, God bless




Thanks for those lovely thoughts , hope and the well wishes and prayers have really helped me through this and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Tony H

CeeCeeGo said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Let us all know how you are when you get a minute.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs




Thanks CeeCeeGo  for all the support


----------



## If*

:dusty:That is Great news!!! Keep on healing and eating:dusty: We are cheering for you. 

Gentle hug, prayers n mega good vibes!
Be well, God bless


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Ditto!
Thanks for the good news Tony.  So glad to hear that you are feeling better and eating again.  Onwards & upwards.
Take care & hugs


----------



## Layla

Good to hear some good news, hope it continues!


----------



## Tony H

Layla said:


> Good to hear some good news, hope it continues!


hey Layla how are you doing with your infusions , any improvement since the last one
hoping you will get and sustain improvement .


----------



## Tony H

Another great night , stoma output thickening and felling really good , walking well yesterday and did at least another 500 m today , told by doc this morning i could discharged by Monday if I continue like this ,, only one more day of iv antibiotics  and my central line will be out , thanks for all the support and hope everyone else gets some improvement in their health.


----------



## If*

More great news, keep doing better! I am so happy for you. Many may not post a comment, but I know so many are cheering, praying and sending good vibes to you, and for you. :dusty: 

Be well, God bless


----------



## ronroush7

Tony H said:


> Another great night , stoma output thickening and felling really good , walking well yesterday and did at least another 500 m today , told by doc this morning i could discharged by Monday if I continue like this ,, only one more day of iv antibiotics  and my central line will be out , thanks for all the support and hope everyone else gets some improvement in their health.


Great.[emoji4]


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Way to go Tony!

:dusty: :banana: :emot-dance:


----------



## Honey

Hi Tony, hope you get home soon. Wishing you well and strong again soon.:getwell:


----------



## Layla

Tony H said:


> hey Layla how are you doing with your infusions , any improvement since the last one
> hoping you will get and sustain improvement .


Not really seeing much improvement, last week was particularly bad. It seems to me that the Humira was doing something, just not enough. My next infusion is in 2 weeks, the last of the loading doses. I really hope that will be the one to make a difference!

Good to hear you're up and about! Is the stoma a permanent one?

Hope you get to go home on monday:dusty:


----------



## Tony H

Layla said:


> Not really seeing much improvement, last week was particularly bad. It seems to me that the Humira was doing something, just not enough. My next infusion is in 2 weeks, the last of the loading doses. I really hope that will be the one to make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you're up and about! Is the stoma a permanent one?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get to go home on monday:dusty:




The option is there to reattach (maybe , they left a section at the very end)) but I'm quite happy to keep the STOMA permanently , the way I feel now is that with a STOMA I can lead
a near normal life , here's hoping .


----------



## Layla

Hey, we're awake at the same time!

Glad the stoma is making such a difference, I have a friend who also doesn't want it reconnected as she's doing so well, let's hope it's as successful for you!


----------



## ronroush7

Tony H said:


> The option is there to reattach (maybe , they left a section at the very end)) but I'm quite happy to keep the STOMA permanently , the way I feel now is that with a STOMA I can lead
> a near normal life , here's hoping .


I hope the best , Tony


----------



## Aydmen

Sending good wishes, Tony! I hope your recovery is quick!


----------



## Tony H

Layla said:


> Hey, we're awake at the same time!
> 
> Glad the stoma is making such a difference, I have a friend who also doesn't want it reconnected as she's doing so well, let's hope it's as successful for you!


my sleep patterns are all over the place at the moment , im blaming the prednisolone , im still on 30mg oral but i think im going down to 25mg soon , hope all is good in New Zealand , 
Hope you enjoyed the match v Ireland , it only took us 111 years to win a test against ye , I think the next match in Dublin will be a really good one .


----------



## Aydmen

Tony H said:


> my sleep patterns are all over the place at the moment , im blaming the prednisolone , im still on 30mg oral but i think im going down to 25mg soon , hope all is good in New Zealand ,
> Hope you enjoyed the match v Ireland , it only took us 111 years to win a test against ye , I think the next match in Dublin will be a really good one .


The prednisone will do that to you, I was on it for about a month and had a really hard time fixing my sleep schedule. 
Try melatonin? I know it's bland, but still...


----------



## Tony H

Aydmen said:


> The prednisone will do that to you, I was on it for about a month and had a really hard time fixing my sleep schedule.
> Try melatonin? I know it's bland, but still...


I'm on prednisolone for the best part of 3 months as it stands , just came off iv pred , must ask the docs about melatonin tomorrow,

I took a 5mg oxynorm(oxycodin) and .5 mg of xanax about 40 minutes ago and im still wide awake but im feeling great :thumright:  .


----------



## Aydmen

Tony H said:


> I'm on prednisolone for the best part of 3 months as it stands , just came off iv pred , must ask the docs about melatonin tomorrow,
> 
> I took a 5mg oxynorm(oxycodin) and .5 mg of xanax about 40 minutes ago and im still wide awake but im feeling great :thumright:  .


Melatonin is supposedly natural, and will stabilise your sleep / awake cycle. It shouldn't interfere with anything, I don't think, but still ask your doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Tony H

Being released today ,just waiting for central line to come out and finish paperwork 
I'm going  home


----------



## ronroush7

Great news, Tony.


----------



## EmmaLou

Wonderful news! 

 Hospitals are no place for proper recovery. 

 Wishing you well for your return home.


----------



## CeeCeeGo

He's going home, he's going home (to the tune of the Baddiel/Skinner football song).

Great news Tony.

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## If*

:applause:Great news! Keep on doing well.

Mega good vibes & prayers
Be well, God bless


----------



## Tony H

Home and happy little or no pain or discomfort 
STOMA nurse calling in the next hour or so 
Can't believe I feel this good 
Energy levels are not great but food and exercise should sort that I think


----------



## EmmaLou

Excellent  How did you get on with the stoma nurse? Are you finding it okay managing it at home?


----------



## Tony H

I got on great with the stoma nurse , just making sure I was ok with changing bag and how to care for the stoma in general , just reinforcing what the stoma nurses in hospital had said ,, 
she also said that I would really have to be careful not to stretch or lift anything heavy , that the risk of hernia was low but it was there 
just have to sort out a hernia belt now


----------



## Tony H

Still doing well , eating normal foods and having good output from my little friend , I'm reducing my prednisolone to 25mg and having a little reaction from the part that was not removed , rectum and remains of colon , getting urgency and had some discharge yesterday and today , was told by stoma nurse that this was normal but will ask doc tomorrow to calm my mind .


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you get better and better


----------



## Layla

Tony H said:


> my sleep patterns are all over the place at the moment , im blaming the prednisolone , im still on 30mg oral but i think im going down to 25mg soon , hope all is good in New Zealand ,
> Hope you enjoyed the match v Ireland , it only took us 111 years to win a test against ye , I think the next match in Dublin will be a really good one .


Yes that was a special game, congratulations!

Pred made me an insomniac and generally angry, aggressive and impossible to be around so my dr prescribed Amitriptyline,  a very low dose at 10mg, but it really helped with both. Ask your doc if it would be right for you.


----------



## Tony H

Layla said:


> Yes that was a special game, congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Pred made me an insomniac and generally angry, aggressive and impossible to be around so my dr prescribed Amitriptyline,  a very low dose at 10mg, but it really helped with both. Ask your doc if it would be right for you.




Thanks Layla. , glad to see you are safe after quake , sounds like it was a bad one .


----------



## Layla

Yes, didn't get a lot of sleep last night, that's for sure!

Worst one I've ever felt and it went on forever. Now having aftershocks every few minutes but luckily the Tsunami didn't eventuate where we are and we have very little damage. The office is closed as it needs to be checked for damage before we're allowed back in so working from home today. A gale force storm is on it's way now, just what we need!


----------



## ronroush7

Hope the best for you, Layla


----------



## Tony H

Well its been nearly 5 years , so I thought I would update my condition , really cant believe its been this long , stoma wise im doing great  , shortly after my homecoming i gave myself a hernia , take warning people new to this , WEAR A SUPPORT BELT ALWAYS , 
It was a quick enough recovery and have had no problems with my ostomy , had a couple of half blockages (self imposed) but all in all it was the best decision that I made (really had no choice ) , I'm a healthy weight now and pre covid was able to travel without worrying about where the toilets were and no more panicking ,

health wise my arthritis is getting worse but I can put up with that  ,and my remaining tag of colon is acting up so surgery is in the near ,post covid future 
 just want to remind people on here that I am eternally grateful for the support I got here , esp Ron7 who has not posted in a long time but was always on night and day to have a word of encouragement ,
Being a member here made the difference , thanks again for all the help and support  and all the regulars on the last one wins thread  , Carol , Mandy , Chris , Trysha Doug and Sandy .


----------



## Honey

Tony H,
   Glad to hear you are doing reasonably well.   It is good that the support from this forum has been of help to you.    Wishing you well for the future.  Hope to hear how you are doing?
Best wishes.


----------

